# Fluxbox+optymalne flagi

## rafaloo

Witam. Po zainstalowaniu gentoo+fluxbox. Mam kilka problemów. 

Generalnie główny to działanie yeahconsole, pod gentoo działa bardzo wolno (pojawianie się i znikanie) w porównaniu z tą samą konfiguracją pod Debianem.

Przyszło mi do głowy, że może nie użyłem optymalnych flag (postępowałem wg handbooka).

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł czym to może być spowodowane?

----------

## sebas86

Obstawiałbym raczej problem ze sterownikami od karty graficznej. Jeśli problem powtarza się także z innymi programami, np. gdy masz odpalonych kilka aplikacji na różnych wirtualnych pulpitach i przełączasz się między nimi, to będzie prawdopodobnie to. Podobny efekt miałem u siebie ze starszymi, zamkniętymi sterownikami ATI i włączonymi kompozycjami - wiem, że FB nie obsługuje kompozycji ale yeahconsole być może już tak (korzystanie z kompozycji nie wymaga działającego menadżera okien, które je wspiera). W pierwszej kolejności sprawdź glxinfo (czy direct rendering == yes, jeśli nie to sprawdź eselect opengl list czy wybrana jest implementacja zgodna ze sterownikiem, którego aktualnie używasz - x11 dla otwartych, ati/nvidia/... dla zamkniętych).

----------

